# Mowing winter rye with a rotary



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone else out there mowing winter rye with a rotary?
I ask because this is my first experience with it and I have yet to mow it without leaving clumps of grass everywhere and the underside of my deck completely stuffed with grass. It doesn't seem to matter if it's been raining or dry for a week I still have the same experience.
I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Annual or perennial rye? I've heard annual is messier to cut


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Annual. I've never sen anything like it. It's like it's perpetually wet.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

yep, had annual rye once and never again


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

My experience with annual rye is that it can definitely stay very wet, clog up a mower, and leave big clumps behind the mower even when bagging. This year I decided to water it a lot less (not at all when it rained) and cut it shorter on the 2nd lowest setting of my honda rotary. It made a huge improvement in the overall dealing with it and it has performed great all "winter" here in Phx. I will also say that a "wet" annual rye, does a good job of staining concrete and shoes.

Now the perennial I had in the front yard this year, started off great but didn't do as well with the same type process as the annual in the backyard. The perennial was much nicer to cut, but it thinned and didn't look as nice imo. I'm thinking the perennial might have wanted a lil more water and a higher cut. It amazes me how they performed so different from each other.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

That's what it does, nasty grass. Couldn't pay me to use that crap again :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

So what is annual rye actually used for? Temporary erosion control?


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> So what is annual rye actually used for? Temporary erosion control?


I'm using it for that and for a sort of cover crop to help develop the soil until I seed Bermuda in May/June. But I haven't mowed it yet so I can't speak to the mess.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Are here any rye types that do ok in shaded areas?


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

Here is Az the annual and perennial rye is used mostly to keep our yards green in the "winter" months when the Bermuda goes dormant. Annual tends to cost less than perennial, but it has the wet mess side to it.

My yard has a fair amount of winter shade to it and it does not seem to affect the rye growth at all.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> So what is annual rye actually used for? Temporary erosion control?


I seeded a 12k area in the back after my failed lawn Reno last year. It provided an area for us to use the fire pit & the dogs a place to do their business without tracking a lot of mud back into the house.
I had a small area in front that I used it for erosion control.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

This is perennial that I just rotary double cut as it was pretty high and thick. It doesn't clump like that and probably isn't as juicy as the annual variety. Actually quite nice stuff - going to be hard to kill it all and try my luck seeding bermuda this spring. What type of bermuda are you going with this summer?


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> This is perennial that I just rotary double cut as it was pretty high and thick. It doesn't clump like that and probably isn't as juicy as the annual variety. Actually quite nice stuff - going to be hard to kill it all and try my luck seeding bermuda this spring. What type of bermuda are you going with this summer?


I'm going with a Hancock blend called "Royal TXD," which they are offering in place of La Prima XD. It's a mix of Yukon and Royal Bengal, so I'm not sure what makes it different from La Prima XD.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> This is perennial that I just rotary double cut as it was pretty high and thick. It doesn't clump like that and probably isn't as juicy as the annual variety. Actually quite nice stuff - going to be hard to kill it all and try my luck seeding bermuda this spring.


How do you think that would do year round where you are?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> So what is annual rye actually used for? Temporary erosion control?


People use it around here to overseed but I've never seen a lawn look nice with it. They overseeded our town hall lawn with it, it looks horrible, thin looking and clumps everywhere when they mow it. Mostly the builders and road construction companies around here use it for erosion control and I've seen a few farms around that are using it as pasture grass for cattle or just winter cover in the crop fields.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Cory said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > So what is annual rye actually used for? Temporary erosion control?
> ...


I overseeded my zoysia with Annual Rye and it looked great from Oct-March. The problem however was the next spring I was infested with Poa Annua and Goosegrass. The quality of the seed (Pennington) was the reason. I found out after the fact it even mentions having Poa seeds in it. Not doing that again.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > This is perennial that I just rotary double cut as it was pretty high and thick. It doesn't clump like that and probably isn't as juicy as the annual variety. Actually quite nice stuff - going to be hard to kill it all and try my luck seeding bermuda this spring.
> ...


I'm tempted to give it a season to see but I suspect that it will fry out as most of the back yard is full sun and no fixed irrigation.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:
 

> This is perennial that I just rotary double cut as it was pretty high and thick. It doesn't clump like that and probably isn't as juicy as the annual variety. Actually quite nice stuff - going to be hard to kill it all and try my luck seeding bermuda this spring. What type of bermuda are you going with this summer?


That looks really nice. I'm undecided if I want to go the perennial after my Reno this spring or not.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

SWB said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > This is perennial that I just rotary double cut as it was pretty high and thick. It doesn't clump like that and probably isn't as juicy as the annual variety. Actually quite nice stuff - going to be hard to kill it all and try my luck seeding bermuda this spring. What type of bermuda are you going with this summer?
> ...


Thanks! What kind of bermuda are you seeding this time? I'm leaning towards Arden 15.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


I used Yukon last year and will stay with that as I have a 25lb bucket left over.
Are you planning on mowing at 1" or less?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

SWB said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > SWB said:
> ...


Yes 3/4-1 inch with my 2653a....just got all three reels sharpened. I could never get a decent looking cut with my rotary but this one does a heck of a job on the undulating surface when I tried it out at the end of last year. I'm excited.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


That will look nice. I'm going to cut mine high with a zero turn.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > This is perennial that I just rotary double cut as it was pretty high and thick. It doesn't clump like that and probably isn't as juicy as the annual variety. Actually quite nice stuff - going to be hard to kill it all and try my luck seeding bermuda this spring. What type of bermuda are you going with this summer?
> ...


Did Hancock give you an estimated ship date yet for Royal TXD? Also considering this blend.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> Bermuda_Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going with a Hancock blend called "Royal TXD," which they are offering in place of La Prima XD. It's a mix of Yukon and Royal Bengal, so I'm not sure what makes it different from La Prima XD.
> ...


Nope, no word yet. But you inspired me to reach out to their customer service and see if they have an estimate. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Rooster said:
> ...


Thanks - Ask them about Arden 15 ship date too please :}


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> Bermuda_Rooster said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


Their customer service is amazing-- already got back to me and said there's no ETA yet but late March is the expectation.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Bermuda_Rooster said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Rooster said:
> ...


 :thumbup: That'll work. Thanks.


----------

